# Woodshed built using milled lumber



## flyingvranch (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi folks. I just built this woodshed using some lumber that I milled myself with a CSM. The sides are Loblolly Pine. Now I just need to get the shed filled up with firewood. (The hard part)

I always try to mill any dead standing timber on my ranch as I hate to see a good tree go to waste. This was a quick, useful, and fun project.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BobL (Oct 21, 2010)

flyingvranch said:


> Hi folks. I just built this woodshed using some lumber that I milled myself with a CSM. The sides are Loblolly Pine. Now I just need to get the shed filled up with firewood. (The hard part)
> 
> I always try to mill any dead standing timber on my ranch as I hate to see a good tree go to waste. This was a quick, useful, and fun project.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Hey FVR, welcome aboard. That shed looks sweet - reminds me of our firewood shed when I was a kid that I had to keep full (or else!)


----------



## willbarryrec (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice shed sir!

that's what I need to build soon.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very Nice. Looks really good, has that old time look to it. I like it!


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 21, 2010)

looks good..what's the floor?


----------



## gemniii (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great, any time estimate for the milling?


----------



## stipes (Oct 21, 2010)

*I like it too!!!*



gink595 said:


> Very Nice. Looks really good, has that old time look to it. I like it!



Hi Frank!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great. I like the roof work too.


----------



## flyingvranch (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments folks! The time to build the shed including milling was two full days. The base is about 4 inches of crushed granite over some sheet plastic to try to keep the termites out.

My CSM is a Granberg with a MS361 for the saw running a 24 inch bar.


----------



## redhot (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesomely rustic


----------



## DaltonPaull (Oct 21, 2010)

flyingvranch said:


> The time to build the shed including milling was two full days.



Damn, that's pretty good time! If you'd bought the lumber you could have blown the better part of a day by the time you got back from the lumberyard. I've been learning that frequently being resourcefull and making something yourself can actually save time. There have been a few odd tools latley (like for removing a saw clutch) that I've been able to make in about the same amount of time that it took to call around and find that none of the local dealers have one.


----------



## smithie55 (Oct 23, 2010)

That shed is worth plagiarism.
I like it a lot, gonna build me one just like it.
Thanks
Welcome to the woody vortex.


----------



## rmount (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice shed!!!

what are the dimensions? I'm guessing about 16x6.


----------



## flyingvranch (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank You!
The dimensions are 8x16


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good that you've got your cant hook handy, never know when a stick of stove wood is gonna become unruly...oke:


PS. great shed


----------



## captndavie (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice wood shed.

How does the 361 do milling? I have a 361 also but no experience with milling.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 7, 2010)

Judging from the pines, you must be in east Texas. That is a very neat shed. I have had a mill for a couple of years and never used it because I did not think that my 361 would be a good choice for it. I guess that I should have tried it. I now have a 441 and I think it may finally get some use!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 7, 2010)

nic heres one i did all red oak tom


----------



## deeker (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to the site!!

Shed looks great!


----------



## flyingvranch (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kind welcomes folks! The 361 does a rather nice job of milling, but for pine only. I tried it on some oak, and while it's possible on a small scale, it would not be much fun.

Here is another picture of my shed getting filled up.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 9, 2010)

flyingvranch said:


> Thanks for all of the kind welcomes folks! The 361 does a rather nice job of milling, but for pine only. I tried it on some oak, and while it's possible on a small scale, it would not be much fun.
> 
> Here is another picture of my shed getting filled up.



get a ms460 mag:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

